# PVC Depth for swimming pool wiring



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

According to table 300.5, a 20 amp, 120 volt circuit for a pool filter/ pump with GFCI protection must be 12" minimum. 

True or false?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You have to go by Table 680.10.. 18"


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T, I disagree with you. This article discusses depth if the wiring method is installed under the pool. That's not the case here but i applaud your effort. EI cited table 300.5. I'm going down to there to the bldg dept this afternoon. 

680.10 Underground Wiring Location. Underground wiring
shall not be permitted under the pool or within the area
extending 1.5 m (5 ft) horizontally from the inside wall of the
pool unless this wiring is necessary to supply pool equipment
permitted by this article. Where space limitations prevent wiring
from being routed a distance 1.5 m (5 ft) or more
from the pool, such wiring shall be permitted where installed
in complete raceway systems of rigid metal conduit,
intermediate metal conduit, or a nonmetallic raceway
system. All metal conduit shall be corrosion
resistant and suitable for the location. The minimum
cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never wired any pool at a depth less than 24".


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I've never wired any pool at a depth less than 24".


Why do that if you don't need to?:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why do that if you don't need to?:blink:


The illegals do all my earth work, I don't dig, you dig?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mostly sand out there though on the island. Isn't it? Not like here where have real earth.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The illegals do all my earth work, I don't dig, you dig?


:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Mostly sand out there though on the island. Isn't it? Not like here where have real earth.


True, I exported a couple illegals to the Poconos for a weekend job, they were miserable after digging 100' for me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> B4T, I disagree with you. This article discusses depth if the wiring method is installed under the pool. That's not the case here but i applaud your effort. EI cited table 300.5. I'm going down to there to the bldg dept this afternoon.


Table 680.10 says..*Mininum Cover Depths*.. IMO that sets the depth for all wiring methods associated with swimming pools..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Check the Mike Holt newsletter for May 25, 2012. First paragraph, 4" for pvc if under concrete and 18" otherwise.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Table 680.10 says..*Mininum Cover Depths*.. IMO that sets the depth for all wiring methods associated with swimming pools..


Just like Harry said, _"Why do that if you don't have to?"_


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T, the word "unless" is key in this article. Table 680.10 is specific to article 680.10 and it is used when you don't have the proper 5' clearance from the swimming pool. So, if there's something, anything in the way preventing the 5' clearance (the distance between the trench and the pool), then article 680.10 applies.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> According to table 300.5, a 20 amp, 120 volt circuit for a pool filter/ pump with GFCI protection must be 12" minimum.
> 
> True or false?


True. GFCI protect that circuit BEFORE it goes in the ground though. Otherwise you will have to go 18" down.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> True. GFCI protect that circuit BEFORE it goes in the ground though. Otherwise you will have to go 18" down.


That's what I did, and have done, for over 15 years. The EI didn't show up back at the office this afternoon for my ambush so the invasion is postponed until tomorrow am.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> That's what I did, and have done, for over 15 years. The EI didn't show up back at the office this afternoon for my ambush so the invasion is postponed until tomorrow am.


Hell yeah, stick to your guns and dont back down. Inspectors can be wrong just like anyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## pasparky (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to agree with Magnettica. I had an inspector fail a pool installation a few years back, he cited table 680.10 even though none of the wiring was within 5 feet of the pool. Nothing I said could persuade him that he was wrong so I took it up with his boss. The inspector came back the next morning and passed the job.:thumbup:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> According to table 300.5, a 20 amp, 120 volt circuit for a pool filter/ pump with GFCI protection must be 12" minimum.
> 
> True or false?



If the permit is under the 2008, it's 18". If it's a 2011 permit, then you are fine with 12"

Not that I have the 2011 code book, but I remember that from my update class.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

heel600 said:


> If the permit is under the 2008, it's 18". If it's a 2011 permit, then you are fine with 12"
> 
> Not that I have the 2011 code book, but I remember that from my update class.


Say what?

Even back in 1999 gfi protected circuits only had to be down 12 inches


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The permit is under the 2008 NEC.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> B4T, I disagree with you. This article discusses depth if the wiring method is installed under the pool.





B4T said:


> Table 680.10 says..*Mininum Cover Depths*.. IMO that sets the depth for all wiring methods associated with swimming pools..


The 2011 handbook agrees with Magnettica on this, it specifically says "Beyond the 5-ft zone, the minimum cover requirements of Table 300.5 apply to the underground wiring methods used for circuits rated 600 volts and less". This of course is in the "explanation" section.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry.. I'm not ready to agree with you guys on this.. :no::no:

The last sentence of 680.10 says.. _"The minimum
cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10." _

Call me crazy.. I know.... but I still say it has to be 18"..

300.5 has to do with things like a post lite or outside receptacle.. not swimming pools.. that is covered only under article 680.. 

No where in 680 does it mention 300.5 for additional information..

I don't have the handbook to check out the above post..


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Say what?
> 
> Even back in 1999 gfi protected circuits only had to be down 12 inches



Not for a pool!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I don't have the handbook to check out the above post..


Do you believe that I posted correctly from the handbook? If so, then you need to understand that Table 680.10 only applies to the wiring within the 5' zone. 

If you don't believe me, then there is no way you will ever be convinced. The handbook clearly states what I've posted.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Do you believe that I posted correctly from the handbook? If so, then you need to understand that Table 680.10 only applies to the wiring within the 5' zone.
> 
> If you don't believe me, then there is no way you will ever be convinced. The handbook clearly states what I've posted.


Which book has the final say.. the NEC or the handbook or are they both equal in setting code standards..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

here is the link to the newsletter I told about. It's an 11 change. See the paragraph near the top "underground wiring". http://www.mikeholt.com/newsletters.php?action=display&letterID=1162


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> here is the link to the newsletter I told about. It's an 11 change. See the paragraph near the top "underground wiring". http://www.mikeholt.com/newsletters.php?action=display&letterID=1162


Underground wiring 

Table 680.10 contains a new allowance for nonmetallic underground raceways with concrete cover. The 2008 edition of this table gave requirements for nonmetallic raceways near a pool that doesn’t have concrete encasement. But it didn’t provide guidance for such raceways that don’t have concrete encasement but do have concrete cover. *This change makes it clear that you can install nonmetallic raceways with 4 in. of concrete cover near a pool, without having to bury them 18 in. deep. An example of this might be raceways installed beneath a concrete pool deck. *

It says nothing about 300.5 and 12" burial depth.. but does mention the 18" depth.. :blink:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> Which book has the final say.. the NEC or the handbook or are they both equal in setting code standards..


Of course we all know that the handbook is not the code book. But I would believe that the authors of the handbook have a much better understanding of the code and intent of the code than you do.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Underground wiring
> 
> Table 680.10 contains a new allowance for nonmetallic underground raceways with concrete cover. The 2008 edition of this table gave requirements for nonmetallic raceways near a pool that doesn’t have concrete encasement. But it didn’t provide guidance for such raceways that don’t have concrete encasement but do have concrete cover. *This change makes it clear that you can install nonmetallic raceways with 4 in. of concrete cover near a pool, without having to bury them 18 in. deep. An example of this might be raceways installed beneath a concrete pool deck. *
> 
> It says nothing about 300.5 and 12" burial depth.. but does mention the 18" depth.. :blink:



:sleep1::sleep1::yawn:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

just do it in rigid... I did a hot tub that way because it was in a really rocky area... The cost of the conduit was offset but the ease of digging the trench for half a day...I got the threaders and stand if you need to borrow ...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I got the inspector to back off on the depth issue. How you speak to somebody - and listen - can be all you need to get the EI to see things your way. I explained my case and resolved (2) issues here.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Underground wiring
> 
> Table 680.10 contains a new allowance for nonmetallic underground raceways with concrete cover. The 2008 edition of this table gave requirements for nonmetallic raceways near a pool that doesn’t have concrete encasement. But it didn’t provide guidance for such raceways that don’t have concrete encasement but do have concrete cover. This change makes it clear that you can install nonmetallic raceways with 4 in. of concrete cover near a pool, without having to bury them 18 in. deep. An example of this might be raceways installed beneath a concrete pool deck.
> 
> It says nothing about 300.5 and 12" burial depth.. but does mention the 18" depth.. :blink:


Ok.... use concrete everywhere but it's not necessary.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

680.10 is a very poorly written code section. There is no way to know what it really means without reading all of the RPOs and ROCs that apply. I tend to read the last sentence as applying to any underground wiring that serves the pool, but the section can easily be read as only applying within 5' of the pool.

As far as the handbook commentary...it has no more standing than any opinion posted in this forum. It is not an official statement as to the meaning of a code section. The only way to get an official statement is to request a formal interpretation.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The only way to get an official statement is to request a formal interpretation.


And those are given out less often than winning lottery tickets...

Pete


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It'd be nice if there were no gray area in the NEC.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

OK.. so we still have no concrete answer as to the proper depth .. it is up to which inspector is looking at the job and how he is feeling that day..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> It'd be nice if there were no gray area in the NEC.



Not likely as the book is black and white.
:no:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> OK.. so we still have no concrete answer as to the proper depth .. it is up to which inspector is looking at the job and how he is feeling that day..


Looks that way.

I've found that most inspection authorities when there is doubt will go with the NEC handbook interpretation.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> OK.. so we still have no concrete answer as to the proper depth .. it is up to which inspector is looking at the job and how he is feeling that day..


No, your answer IS concrete. 18" of trench and 4" of concrete. Me, however, will continue to go 12" deep with GFCI protection.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> No, your answer IS concrete. 18" of trench and 4" of concrete. Me, however, will continue to go 12" deep with GFCI protection.


Holy eyeglasses Batman.. what section of 680 tells you that 12" with GFI protection is OK.. :blink::blink:

What section of 680 even mentions 300.(5).. the code book always lists other sections that has information regarding the code article..

Still not buying it.. :no::no::no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

One more thing that takes away that "grey" area.. 

300.1 Scope.
(A) All Wiring Installations. This article covers wiring
methods for all wiring installations* unless modiﬁed by
other articles.*

Since you are wiring a swimming pool.. Article 680 would apply.. 680.10 says.. The minimum
cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10... that would be 18"..:thumbup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> One more thing that takes away that "grey" area..
> 
> 300.1 Scope.
> (A) All Wiring Installations. This article covers wiring
> ...


I went back and read this section again trying to look at it your way and have an observation. The 1st part of this section specifically calls out the 5' dimension you say is not the only part of the Table in question. Then it goes on to say that if you must have wiring in this area, you must use (they list the wiring methods) and the minimum cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10 (I take that to mean instead of 300.5). If they intended Table 680.10 to apply to all of underground wiring for a pool, I believe the correct syntax would be for them to start a new paragraph rather than reference it as the last sentence of a paragraph that was specifically addressing wiring within the 5' area.

I would agree with you 100% if that last sentence was in a separate paragraph.

I'm glad you are not an inspector where I work. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There is also 680.3 to deal with..

680.3 Other Articles. *Except as modiﬁed by this article*,
wiring and equipment in or adjacent to pools and fountains
*shall comply with other applicable provisions of this Code*,
including those provisions identiﬁed in Table 680.3


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I got an idea. Dig 5 inches, and then pour 4 inches of concrete over your conduit. If the inspector raises a fuss, throw him in a trench also and cover him with 4" of concrete then backfill..... problem solved..


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> There is also 680.3 to deal with..
> 
> 680.3 Other Articles. *Except as modiﬁed by this article*,
> wiring and equipment in or adjacent to pools and fountains
> ...


And if you look at Table 680.3 it does not mention 680.10 nor 300.5 so I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

> Table 680.3 Other Articles
> 
> Topic Section or Article Site lighting systems operating at 30 volts or less
> 
> ...


I do not see where it says pool wiring for single 20 amp, 125 volt twist lock receptacle.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I sent the following email to the top guy at our state (for code issues)


> I'm in a discussion (actually debate/argument) with another electrical contractor about 680.10. The argument is whether this section is limited to the wiring within 5' of the pool (using Table 680.10 for burial depth within the 5' and 300.5 for wiring outside the 5') or if it applies to all of the wiring for the pool even outside the 5' area.
> 
> It's been pointed out that the 2011 NEC handbook has a commentary that the wiring outside the 5' area should use 300.5 instead of 680.10 but it's also been pointed out that the handbook is not the code.
> 
> Would you please settle this argument? Thanks,


This was the response I just received.


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Wiring in that 5 ft. restricted area surrounding the pool, not part of the pool equipment, is required to meet Table 680.10. This Table being more restrictive for serving equipment that is not part of the pool. Wiring that is part of the pool equipment may meet Table 300.5.
> 
> ...


Edit: I didn't consider that this section was for non pool related wiring and after reading this response and re reading the section it does appear that this Table is for non pool related wiring.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Edit: I didn't consider that this section was for non pool related wiring and after reading this response and re reading the section it does appear that this Table is for non pool related wiring.


I have always appreciated that Ron is very responsive to emails and/or phone calls.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have always appreciated that Ron is very responsive to emails and/or phone calls.


Yes, he is definitely an asset for all of us.

Now, Ron and I have had some, uh, "lengthy discussions". Of course, he always wins. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

4-wire sub panel that the EI had no interest in even looking at. 










2 circuits in NM transitioned in the exterior box. 1 circuit is for the pool filter and 20 amp locking single receptacle, the other is for GFCI receptacle device (required) and the pool light and salt water thing on the load side. 










transition










Time clock, 20amp locking device, and duplex receptacle for those cords.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Time clock, 20amp locking device, and duplex receptacle for those cords.



I think a PT 4x4 might stand the test of time and the elements longer in this situation and configuration.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I think a PT 4x4 might stand the test of time and the elements longer in this situation and configuration.


I only use 5X5 PVC posts you can buy from HD.. they come in 12' lengths..

The boxes and T/C fit better than on a 4X4 post..


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

B4T said:


> I only use 5X5 PVC posts you can buy from HD.. they come in 12' lengths..
> 
> The boxes and T/C fit better than on a 4X4 post..


That is a much better option I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

the 2x6 works ok but I think I can do better. The 5x5 is a good idea. Can we see any pics?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> the 2x6 works ok but I think I can do better. The 5x5 is a good idea. Can we see any pics?


I will take some.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I will take some.. :thumbsup:


will u be able to post them too? :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> will u be able to post them too? :no:


I have no problem posting pics.. especially my 6X6 PVC boxes.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> will u be able to post them too? :no:


I have no problem posting pics.. especially my 6X6 PVC boxes.. :whistling2::laughing:

This HP.. POS it giving me trouble again.. double post..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> I have no problem posting pics.. especially my 6X6 PVC boxes.. :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> This HP.. POS it giving me trouble again.. double post..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Metal straps on PVC?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Metal straps on PVC?


All the time. Galvanized coarse screws too. 

To be honest, I did not like these straps. I usually install single hole HW straps.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> All the time.


that is a code violation.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> that is a code violation.


And it looks like trash when they rust. I never use any EMT or EMT component outdoors.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I still say it is a code violation using 300.5 when wiring a swimming pool..

Article 680 was written to set the standards for pools and spas and no where does it say 300.5 can be used.. :no::no::no:

IMO... 300.5 sets a standard for "wiring methods".. not swimming pools..

Just passing inspection doesn't make it right either.. :no::no:

I'm sticking to my guns on this and going down with the ship.. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I still say it is a code violation using 300.5 when wiring a swimming pool..
> 
> Article 680 was written to set the standards for pools and spas and no where does it say 300.5 can be used.. :no::no::no:
> 
> ...


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Admittedly, I haven't read the whole thread. Having said that, to me 680.10 applies to equipment near the pool but not related to supplying the pool equipment.

The "unless" says it all. Table 680.10 applies to non-pool equipment. In my opinion, relating to the wiring of the pool itself, 300.5 is the way to go.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> And it looks like trash when they rust. I never use any EMT or EMT component outdoors.


I'd rather have that then a bunch of cracked pvc straps that serve no purpose. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Admittedly, I haven't read the whole thread. Having said that, to me 680.10 applies to equipment near the pool but not related to supplying the pool equipment.
> 
> The "unless" says it all. Table 680.10 applies to non-pool equipment. In my opinion, relating to the wiring of the pool itself, 300.5 is the way to go.


Since you didn't read the whole thread.. let me fill in the blanks.. 

680.10 Underground Wiring Location. Underground wiring
shall not be permitted under the pool or within the area
extending 1.5 m (5 ft) horizontally from the inside wall of the
pool unless this wiring is necessary to supply pool equipment
permitted by this article. Where space limitations prevent wiring
from being routed a distance 1.5 m (5 ft) or more
from the pool, such wiring shall be permitted where installed
in complete raceway systems of rigid metal conduit,
intermediate metal conduit, or a nonmetallic raceway
system. All metal conduit shall be corrosion
resistant and suitable for the location. *The minimum
cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10.*

The last sentence says it all and IMO sets the depth at 18".. :thumbup:

Look at the table.. it sets the mininum depth and says nothing about 300.5..


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

B4T said:


> Since you didn't read the whole thread.. let me fill in the blanks..
> 
> 680.10 Underground Wiring Location. Underground wiring
> shall not be permitted under the pool or within the area
> ...


I said I didn't read the whole thread, I never said I didn't read the code article. The sentence "unless this wiring is necessary to supply pool equipment..." means the article DOES NOT apply to pool equipment, but to non-pool related wiring instead. See post #47. Older code editions were more clear and have lately become muddied. Check out the 1996 edition. One of the exceptions to 680.10 was for pool equipment. The same meaning exists, it's just far less clear.

680.10 is for wiring equipment near pools but not the pool itself.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is how I see the meaning sentence by sentence.. feel free to tell me where I am wrong.. 

680.10 Underground Wiring Location..._ this is telling us where the code allows *ALL* the wiring associated with the pool.. to be located.._

Underground wiring shall not be permitted under the pool or within the area
extending 1.5 m (5 ft) horizontally from the inside wall of the pool unless this wiring is necessary to supply pool equipment permitted by this article... _this tells us to keep our wiring (5 ft.) from the inside walls of the pool unless it supplies power to equipment.. _

Where space limitations prevent wiring from being routed a distance 1.5 m (5 ft) or more from the pool, such wiring shall be permitted where installed in complete raceway systems of rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, or a nonmetallic raceway system..._ this allows us to go closer than (5 ft.) as long as we used a wiring method listed in that paragraph.._


All metal conduit shall be corrosion resistant and suitable for the location... _this tells us we need to use AL or galvanized conduit for pool equipment wiring.._

The minimum cover depth shall be as given in Table 680.10... _ this tells us how deep the conduits need to be for *ALL* wiring associated with the pool.._


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I'd rather have that then a bunch of cracked pvc straps that serve no purpose. :whistling2:


If installed properly they wont crack.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> And it looks like trash when they rust. I never use any EMT or EMT component outdoors.


Where have you been.. :blink::blink:

Don't you know members of this forum told me I was nuts when I said EMT will rust after a couple of years.. :no:

I forget who said it was no true.. and he got a few thanks..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Where have you been.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Don't you know members of this forum told me I was nuts when I said EMT will rust after a couple of years.. :no:
> 
> I forget who said it was no true.. and he got a few thanks..


In some parts of the country, EMT is fine outdoors. This isn't one of them, however. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> In some parts of the country, EMT is fine outdoors. This isn't one of them, however. :no:


It is because we have acid rain.. it even eats up the paint on new cars that sit outside..

Maybe it was those Arizona guys who said EMT lasts forever.. :no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Would you be surprised if I told you emt can be installed in the ground if you protect it from corrosive conditions. Not sure what that entails


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Would you be surprised if I told you emt can be installed in the ground if you protect it from corrosive conditions. Not sure what that entails


There are plenty of underground services around here where the EC used EMT for the riser instead of RMC.. 

These were always 20+ house developments where the inspectors never got out of their cars to see what was there.. :no:

ALL those EMT services have rusted out at grade level.. these houses were wired before PVC as an accepted wiring method for services.. 

I have even come across some older style in-ground pools that were done in RMC and rusted out right at grade level also..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am surprised that rmc and emt are allowed in ground. RMC also has the restriction of requiring protection from corrosive conditions. I bet most soils have corrosive conditions -RMC states severe corrosive conditions--whatever that may be. I have seen my share of rmc that has rusted thru.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

B4T said:


> Where have you been.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Don't you know members of this forum told me I was nuts when I said EMT will rust after a couple of years.. :no:
> 
> I forget who said it was no true.. and he got a few thanks..


I have some 1/2" EMT in my garage feeding outlets ~ its just about rusted thru after only 6 years 

Want pix?


----------

